# My 1999th post



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Site data tells me I first came to TC about four years ago. How time flies. I'm now on the threshold of accomplishing something that others have managed to do in a matter of weeks - 2,000 posts.

Good time for reflection.

For those of you who may not already have me on your "ignore" list, this might be a great time to catch some zzz's.



So, why did I come here in the first place? I have a very busy life, a big extended family and lots of friends. I also have a job that requires my presence, but not always my full attention. And, the one thing I do not have among all my friends and family is someone who shares my enthusiasm for classical music. (There is one person who would really like to fill that role, but she is just too busy to do it. Her day just does not have the "free" time that mine does, and if it did, there are nine or ten other things that would come ahead of CM.)

So, I kind of fell in love with this site where there was all manner discussion going on. There were some really knowledgeable people here, some actual musicians (and even composers - or at least "would-be" composers) - people much further advanced than I was, with only 40 years of listening behind me. From the start, I read a lot more than I posted.

When I did get around to posting, I found that I couldn't contribute much in the way of erudition, and I tried, as best as I could, to avoid pretending to do so.

In time, I started posting a lot, but more in a socially-interactive way than in a way that rarely contributed anything meaningful to the site.

So, my self-analysis has led me to this conclusion - I am using this site for the one thing I really don't need it for - simple community.

So, what will I do if I ever decide to make that 2000th post? I can guarantee that it will be more in the line of music discussion. Not as a lecturer, but more as an inquirer. Anyway, that's my goal.

(And, by the way, if Community Forum posts don't register as posts, you are all free to go back and rename this thread - My 1998th post. Feel free. )

Edit: Good old Vaneyes gave me a way to change that number by responding on "Current Listening". Here's to you, buddy!


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Curious to see what it will be, Vesteralen!


----------

